# Problem with essidnet

## Dexter2004

HI

I'm geeting this error when start net.eth0:

```

/lib/scscripts/net.modules.d/essidnet: line 18: installed: command not found

*    essidnet: missing required function wireless_check_extensuins

```

line 18 is:

```

installed wireless

```

I tried to find the comand installed in my system but I don't have it.

Can someone help me?

thanks in advanced

----------

## thepi

installed is not an actual command, it's rather part of the init-system script language.

Also, your net.eth0 script seems to be borked. check_wireless_extensuins is definately a typo, should be check_wireless_extensions.

When did you do an emerge sync, emerge -u world and/or etc-update last time?

Regards,

pi~

----------

## Dexter2004

the check_wireless_extensions was a spelling erro  :Smile:  sorry

I have made emerge sync, emerge -u world and etc-update yesterday.

Can you help me with this?

----------

## DerKlops

Hi,

 i've got the same problem today, so i must start my netdevice with ifconfig and route by hand. Anyone any idea what to do?

thx

DerKlops

----------

## thepi

So what exactly is essidnet, then? Isn't it only necessary for wireless networking?

If you're sure you don't need it, you could check whether it's maybe in the /etc/conf.d/net under modules_force, or (dirty hack!) just comment it out in the files in question.

Good luck,

pi~

----------

## DerKlops

Hi,

 I don't know what essidnet is for, also I think I don't need this, because I don't have a wireless card. I've configured my network-device with /ezc/conf.d/net (copied from net.example) and changed only the static configuration...

```

# We can also specify a broadcast

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

```

```

# We can also specify a broadcast

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

```

... and the gateway configuration...

```

# Here's how todo routing if you need it - the below sets the default gateway

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default via 192.168.0.1"

#       "default via 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab"

#)

```

```

# Here's how todo routing if you need it - the below sets the default gateway

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 192.168.1.254"

#       "default via 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab"

)

```

There is no dirty hack in the force-module-section. I'm using baselayout 1.11.8, maybe this help to identify the problem.

Thx

DerKlops

----------

## DerKlops

Hi Folks,

 so after some frustrating hours i risked to remove the essidnet-script

```

rm /lib/scscripts/net.modules.d/essidnet

```

Now their is no prob with initiliazing my network with dhcp, and of course i could not find any other problems. But should have anyone a hint what can by done without removing the script i would like to hear it.

by and thx

DerKlops

----------

## Dexter2004

Hi this problem started when I updated baselayout to 1.11.8. So I reemerge an older version of baselayout 1.11.7-r2 (it was the last that I had in my portage) and know it's all working...

----------

## heinzg

Hi there,

I just did a emerge -uD system, which installed "baselayout to 1.11.8"

After the update I did a test reboot to see that all still works as it should. 

The network failed to start with the same error as what "Dexter2004" posted at the very top.

I also deleted the /lib/scscripts/net.modules.d/essidnet script as a fast fix.

As a side line question "How  would I be able to fall back to a previos version of, say baselayout" 

would this be the way ??

```
emerge  /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.11.7-r2.ebuild
```

----------

## Dexter2004

you can just

```

emerge =baselayout-1.11.7-r2

```

----------

## sedorox

I had these same things. Make Sure You Run 'etc-update' and replace the init scripts. If you didn't.. just run a 'emerge baselayout' and it will redo it for you. The initscripts normally can be replaced as they are not normally customized.

----------

## DerKlops

Hi,

 so i compared my init-script with the init-script in baselayout 1.11.8 and ther are some differences, of course. So i replaced my old and removed the essidnet-script to his original place. Now there are no problems anymore. Thanks for the hint.  :Wink:  I think the problem is solved...

thx and bye

DerKlops

----------

## UberLord

Please look at this bug for correct solutions for this problem

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74723

----------

## IamtheOne

was this just a simple matter of forgetting etc-update, it happened to me whem my computer went down before I ran etc-update...

----------

## halmix

i just did a etc-update and replace the old config file and now everything is fine.

----------

## Dexter2004

Still with the same problem... can someone help me?

----------

## drescherjm

This is the second time I have had this problem. Good thing I was able to recover by renaming the essidnet file and then restarting the network... I'll try the 

```
emerge --oneshot --noconfmem baselayout
```

command as suggested in the bug report and see what happens.

----------

